# $14000 in 2 months ?



## Guest (Nov 12, 2015)

saw an advertisement for uber this morning saying "become a driver. make $14,000 in 2 months. Guaranteed." Just want to know like what's the secret to doing that bc I don't see how that is possible .. Lol


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

That's in NYC only. Go look in thew New York subforum. There are a lot of stipulations, like taking 200 rides per week.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

" Live for the Ub, Die for the Ub "

That's how you rake in all them dollars.


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

l0rianna said:


> saw an advertisement for uber this morning saying "become a driver. make $14,000 in 2 months. Guaranteed." Just want to know like what's the secret to doing that bc I don't see how that is possible .. Lol


Its not possible. Its a straight up lie. Welcome to UBERland where lying is considered a marketing strategy. Lol


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

That's just over $1,600/week.

I've seen a poster here claim to bring in fares of $1,700/week. That's driving 60+ hours with surges. The net would obviously be quite a bit less.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

All they need is one _super _driver to make that goal to validate the claim.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> All they need is one _super _driver to make that goal to validate the claim.


The "Guaranteed" part might be a problem.


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

Just drive 48 hours a day, 14 days a week. You CAN do it!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2015)

Lmao that's what I was thinking


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Just did $1084 in 6 days in Baltimore/DC and that was working about 60-70 hours. So I think it is doable by working 7 days a week and having consistent surge fares. You are also going to spend $20-$30/day in gas. Long trips better more profitable than short ones. Airports are good as long as you don't have a long wait. You are also going to put about 20,000 miles on a vehicle to make that $14K.


----------



## ber fine print (May 22, 2015)

you saw the ad on nov 12th but to be eligible for the $14000 you had to be on the road nov 10th where `s the district attorney


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

don't believe it


----------



## J W (Nov 23, 2015)

if you read the fine print you have to blow every pax for $100 a pop


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh, that's only for Uber Dealer. A new service where people pick the drugs they want and ping you to come sell it to them.


----------



## J W (Nov 23, 2015)

D Town said:


> Oh, that's only for Uber Dealer. A new service where people pick the drugs they want and ping you to come sell it to them.


i wouldnt mind doing this at all but too much risk. i bet we will see on the news uber drug dealer eventually


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

J W said:


> i wouldnt mind doing this at all but too much risk. i bet we will see on the news uber drug dealer eventually


Half of my trips after 12am on the weekends are drug runs. Most right on the center of a damn block party.. Wait a few for the pax to get back in the car and take em back home.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

AceManShow said:


> Its not possible. Its a straight up lie. Welcome to UBERland where lying is considered a marketing strategy. Lol


It's possible. I've heard of drivers making $2000 a week. Just because you haven't done it doesn't make it a lie.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> It's possible. I've heard of drivers making $2000 a week. Just because you haven't done it doesn't make it a lie.


To do that on X...PERHAPS if you don't sleep and drive 24/7...


----------



## Vanstaal (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

D Town said:


> To do that on X...PERHAPS if you don't sleep and drive 24/7...


It would never be possible in my 75 cent market. At that rate its vehicle suicide to try and make that kind of money continually . . . so for me my market is a 6-10 hour grind just to break close to $100


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Buy a lottery ticket and make up to $60 million! Or even more!

Probably the thin possibility is being marketed here as if it is the norm.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

You have a better chance of getting hit by lightening.

No, really, you do.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

$14000 sounds a bit much for 2 months. Maybe so if the person was in a good market, good pay, 12+ hour days. 

Id have to take a 4 week vacation after tho to be able to do anything lol


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

l0rianna said:


> saw an advertisement for uber this morning saying "become a driver. make $14,000 in 2 months. Guaranteed." Just want to know like what's the secret to doing that bc I don't see how that is possible .. Lol


Never confuse gross with net...as Uber does. $14K net in 60 days is mathematically impossible with only 168 hours available in a week. Even if you took just three hours a day for rest, bathing, and eating, the most you could turn in 60 days is $12,600. But how many people can drive 21 hours per day for 60 days straight?


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

I do agree those number are prob gross and not net. But even when it was good down here with our better than average rates I could have done maybe 8k gross. Id be happy with that tho lol


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Posts like these remind me of the salesmen that state that they can't make nearly as much as the job description stated was possible. Some make it, many don't. That's capitalism and the world of commission sales. Don't say it's impossible, just work harder/smarter.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Posts like these remind me of the salesmen that state that they can't make nearly as much as the job description stated was possible. Some make it, many don't. That's capitalism and the world of commission sales. Don't say it's impossible, just work harder/smarter.


Think about what you just said.

You can make the best hamburgers in your city. You can have 10 other hamburger places in the area. If nobody is going into any of them. Working harder/smarter doesn't help. The customer base isn't there. Thats just an example but a point of saying working smarter. You can drive your dads cars with the same name as you, his gas, his insurance, etc etc. No out of pocket expenses. If you dont get the pings you dont get the money.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Here ya go.....guess what? It is doable. Probably easily. Here's why....

You probably got an incentive or guarantee. Just follow the guarantee and you will make the money. I did....

When I first started Uber had a 3 month guarantee at near $7k a month and it was simple. Way too simple. All you had to do was average a ride an hour, for the hours listed. Those hours totaled 40 or 41 hrs a week. I was loving the first 3 months. 

Not many guarantees like that anymore. And usually only for new onboards. So if you get them, take advantage of them.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

They have one guarantee right now. Signup 4 people to drive and have them complete 25 trips by december 7th and they will double the pay from that week. This is if you take that over the standard referral bonus which is $100 now. Was $400 4 weeks ago.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Half of my trips after 12am on the weekends are drug runs. Most right on the center of a damn block party.. Wait a few for the pax to get back in the car and take em back home.


Don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

radzer0 said:


> They have one guarantee right now. Signup 4 people to drive and have them complete 25 trips by december 7th and they will double the pay from that week. This is if you take that over the standard referral bonus which is $100 now. Was $400 4 weeks ago.


Yea...I'm not getting people to sign up.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Yea...I'm not getting people to sign up.


Increase your competition? What's the holdup?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Times are tough! UberX drivers goes back to woman's home to rob her: http://m.wlwt.com/news/arrest-made-...breaking-into-customers-elsmere-home/36722468


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Times are tough! UberX drivers goes back to woman's home to rob her: http://m.wlwt.com/news/arrest-made-...breaking-into-customers-elsmere-home/36722468


I'm the opposite. Once they get out of my car I generally never want to see them again.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

l0rianna said:


> saw an advertisement for uber this morning saying "become a driver. make $14,000 in 2 months. Guaranteed." Just want to know like what's the secret to doing that bc I don't see how that is possible .. Lol


It's possible because uber says tipping is included in the fair and the pax believe it.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

yoyodyne said:


> Increase your competition? What's the holdup?


Ya know...that's actually not the reason why.

I think Uber's support system to the drivers is lacking. The rates are too low. The rating system needs an overhaul. I think Uber should post a riders code of conduct and the riders should have to opt in or accept those as a terms of service feature. They need to have a system for drivers to send in videos for things they see as an issue and consider deactivating those customers.

And that's just a start.

Competition doesn't bother me that much. Most people who sign on are not long term these days.


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> It's possible. I've heard of drivers making $2000 a week. Just because you haven't done it doesn't make it a lie.


How do you know I haven't done it?


----------



## Nyne X (Dec 1, 2015)

radzer0 said:


> $14000 sounds a bit much for 2 months. Maybe so if the person was in a good market, good pay, 12+ hour days.
> 
> Id have to take a 4 week vacation after tho to be able to do anything lol


That's not practical or realistic


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Never confuse gross with net...as Uber does. $14K net in 60 days is mathematically impossible with only 168 hours available in a week. Even if you took just three hours a day for rest, bathing, and eating, the most you could turn in 60 days is $12,600. But how many people can drive 21 hours per day for 60 days straight?


Ok...I must be missing something. I thought this was per a guarantee? If it is, has anyone posted it?


----------

